# Betsie River Trout Habitat Stuff



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

For those of you who are interested in the Betsie River and its potential as an upland trout stream, offering fishing for resident brown trout, as opposed to it's andromonous fishing prospects, the following emails might be of interest to you.

The first email from me to Mark Tonello, who is a Fisheries Managment Biologist, Central Lake Michigan Management Unit
Michigan Department of Natural Resources.

Mark, 
I cut my trout fishing teeth on the Betsie River back in the 1950's in the Thompsonville/Crystal Mt. area. Up until about 1984 it was one of the finest brown trout fishing streams in Michigan. Although it did languish a bit in the mid-'60's due to an overpopulation of rough fish, mainly suckers, the DNR used rotenone to kill the fish and restocked the stream with brown trout. From about 1967 until the early 1980's the stream offered, what I considered, the finest upland brown trout fishery in the state. The fish, planted after the trout season closed, grew into wild trout and were firm, hefty, and eager fighters on hook and line. We caught trout of all sizes from sublegal up to 20". I know of three fish the tipped the scales over 10lbs. that were landed below Thompsonville Dam during this period. These monster browns were resident fish, not migratory as Homestead Dam blocked the upstream advance of the Lake Michigan run fish. 

The DNR used to install log rip rap structures on the stream bends providing not only erosion control, but also vital overhead cover for trout. Being made of wood, these structures eventually rotted away. They did, however last well over 20 years. 

The demise of the brown trout fishing in the Betsie came about 10 years after the removal of Homestead Dam. The displacing of the hydro dam, replaced by a low head structure, allowed the upstream migration of salmon in the fall and steelheads in the spring. By the time the Thompsonville Dam washed out, an event often sighted as the cause of the poor trout fishing in the Betsie, I had already given up on the river as a trout stream. 

I have fished the river a bit over the intervening years, but have found the trout sadly lacking. While the rocks put in at the bends do control erosion, they offer nothing in the way of overhead cover, an essential habitat characteristic of a fine brown trout stream. Similar structures on the Pere Marquette and Little Manistee rivers have also been allowed to deteriorate. 

I am of the belief that the introduction of salmon into our upland trout waters has a detrimental effect on brown and brook trout. I have witnessed the larger salmon chasing the smaller spawning browns and brookies off the prime spawning beds in smaller streams. The competition for food that comes with the smaller salmon that do hatch and survive cannot be conducive to trout as well. There is not a trout stream in Michigan that once had excellent brown trout fishing that is now on a par with its former self, if the stream has a considerable salmon run. I speak of the Pere Marquette R., Bear Cr. (Manistee County), Betsie R., Platte R., and Pentwater R., systems. The only exception is the Little Manistee whose brown trout fishing has been improving steadily for the past five years. Of course, the bulk of the salmon run in the Little Manistee is blocked when the weir is put in place at the DNR's egg taking station below Six Mile Bridge. 

Can you give me a plausible explanation of what happened to the trout population in the Betsie River and why it cannot be returned to its former glory days? I know that, temperature wise, it is a marginal trout stream, but this has always been the case. I speak from experience on this river for almost fifty years. I know what it once was and what it is now. The wash out of the Thompsonville Dam certainly had some detrimental effects on the river, such as covering prime spawning gravel, but these gravel stretches, in the T'ville area, have been washed clean in the intervening years. Isn't the money that us trout fishermen pay by purchasing a trout/salmon stamp, supposed to go towards the betterment of trout and salmon fishing in the state? This doesn't seem to be the case in regards to the Betsie River for the past 
20 years. 

I realize that funding is hard to come by and stream improvement is the primary concern of various grant sources. However, these are trout streams and the restoration of quality habitat for trout should be of primary concern. Thus, I make the case for using log rip-rap structures as erosion control rather than rocks. I have been told of underwater structures called "lunkers" that are used in some cases, but have seen no evidence of such structures in the Betsie River. 

Thank you for taking the time to read this rather long email. Sincerely, Milton F. Whitmore 

Mark's Response:

Mr. Whitmore, 
Thanks for your concern regarding the Betsie River. Actually, I am in the process of writing a Status of the Fishery Report for the Betsie, so the subject is near and dear to my heart. I should finish the report early this winter, and when I do, I'll make sure to post the website on the Michigan Sportsman NW MI streams forum. In the meantime, I can fill you in on some of the things we've been doing on the Betsie River. 

First of all, I appreciate your perspective and respect the fact that you have 50 years worth of experience on the Betsie. Obviously as a young biologist, I do not have the decades of experience that you do. However, I have studied the Betsie very hard and believe I know it pretty well. I have a DNR report on the Betsie from 1958 that states, "the trout population in the main stream is very low and consists mainly of brown trout", and "The major trout habitat problems on the Betsie River appear to be extreme water temperatures and a heavy competition from rough fish". So even back in the 50's, the Betsie was known to have problems. By the way, if you'd like a copy of that old report, I can mail you one. Over the last several winters I've read basically everything I could find on the Betsie River. Basically what I've come up with is the same conclusion that my predecessors came up with in 1958: That the Betsie River is a marginal trout stream. To have any kind of brown trout fishery, the Betsie must be stocked, and in hot summers, the stocked fish don't survive well. The Betsie unfortunately does not get the groundwater inputs that the Platte or Little Manistee rivers get. It will never be as good as those other rivers, where we don't even have to stock brown trout. Many of our summers in the last decade have been hot... As far as the impacts of anadromous fish, I don't buy it. If the Betsie had a large naturally reproducing population of brown trout, then perhaps. But the anadromous fish should actually help the stocked brown trout by providing nutrition through eggs and parr, as well as adding productivity to the river through the decaying carcasses. The only place where I see the potential for impacts from anadromous fish would be in the tribs, like the Little Betsie and Dair Creek. Steelhead have been shown to impact resident brown trout populations, and I bet coho can as well. Most biologists feel that chinooks do not. Even with all it's problems, I'm not giving up on the Betsie. I still feel that with a wise stocking program, we can have a goood fishery for resident browns, including some big fish, especially in cooler years. I'm going to insert here a paragraph from my report. Remember this is a draft, and nothing is set in stone. 

"The resident trout populations of the Betsie River will never rival those of other nearby rivers such as the Platte or Little Manistee. Salmonid survival and growth in the Betsie will continue to be limited by high summer temperatures, particularly in low-flow years. However, modifications to present stocking practices may improve the resident brown trout fishery and produce more trophy-sized individuals. I recommend that stockings be concentrated in thermally suitable areas identified by previous researchers (Newcomb, 1998; Newcomb and **** 1997), and where holdover brown trout have been found in the past. Therefore, starting in 2001, stockings at Long Rd., Carmean Rd., and Psutka Rd. were discontinued. Plants at the five remaining sites (Black Bridge, Red Bridge, Orsini, Kurick Rd., and County Line Rd.) were increased to 3,000 Seeforellen strain yearling brown trout per site. Also, one new site will be added. In 2002, 3,000 yearling Seeforellen strain brown trout should be stocked at the M-115 crossing just downstream of the confluence with Dair Creek. This results in an overall stocking rate of 120 brown trout/acre in the Betsie River. In the past, Wild Rose strain brown trout were stocked in the Betsie River. According to Jim Dexter (MDNR, Plainwell, personal communication), Seeforellen strain brown trout have survived much better in southern Michigan trout streams that are limited by warm temperatures. Gilchrist Creek strain brown trout are unlikely to be adapted to survive well in warmer streams because their natal stream is cold (mean July 1995 water temperature was 62 0F). Moreover, their smaller size at planting requires that they survive about a year longer than the Seeforellen and Wild Rose strains before they grow to catchable size (Andy Nuhfer, MDNR Hunt Creek Research Station, personal communication). The results of changes to the stocking program will be monitored by conversing with anglers and by repeating the population estimate surveys of 1990 and 1996. A survey should be done in the summer of 2003 to determine the survival and growth of the planted trout. In that survey, an attempt should be made to survey at least one site in the vicinity of M115 and the confluence with Dair Creek." 

So one thing you can do to help me out is to fish the stretch below M115 and let me know how you do. That's where the coldest water is, so that's where the browns should do the best. As far as your comments about habitat and cover, I agree with you to some extent. Unfortunately, we don't have the time and personnel anymore to do major habitat projects. I would love to do them, but it isn't going to happen anytime soon. Luckily, we have the Betsie River Watershed Restoration Committee and the Conservation Resource Alliance. The BRWRC is made up of private citizens who volunteer their time for the good of the Betsie. CRA is a nonprofit outfit out of Traverse City. Their biologists design and implement habitat projects on the Betsie, as well as many other rivers in NW MI. If it weren't for those two groups, there would be zero habitat work being done on the Betsie. You should be thankful to them! As far as their techniques go, we have all decided that the #1 threat to the Betsie is unnatural sand in the river. Excessive sand bedload widens the river, makes it warmer, and reduces trout and insect production. That's why you are seeing the rock rip rap. In many cases, those projects are not designed for fish habitat. They are designed to stop erosion. As far as overhead cover goes, when they can they include LUNKER structures. These are very effective in providing overhead cover, which is very important to brown trout. Here's another excerpt from my draft report: 

"Fisheries Division personnel will continue to work with the BRWRC and the Conservation Resource Alliance to halt sand inputs from eroding streambanks and poorly constructed road/stream crossings. As sand inputs are eliminated, the focus of the BRWRC should turn to the installation of various types of habitat, including large woody material, lunker structures, boulders, and shading (tree planting). We should continue to maintain the sand trap at Kurick Rd. and should make sure it is emptied before it is completely filled. The combined effects of reducing sand erosion, removing excess sand already in the channel, and tree plantings are management actions that will help reduce temperatures in the Betsie River. Streams with heavy sand bedloads tend to widen and become shallower, allowing them to warm at a faster rate. Fisheries Division personnel should also work with the BRWRC and CRA to interpret the results of the temperature study currently being conducted by those groups. Although the upper Betsie River is not suitable for year-round brown trout survival, habitat improvement work should still continue there. The upper Betsie River is high gradient water with abundant gravel, which allows for outstanding natural reproduction of chinook salmon." 

Well, I hope this helps. Again, I appreciate your concern for the Betsie. If you really want to get involved, you are more than welcome to attend Betsie River Watershed Restoration Committee meetings. Again, the committee consists of concerned, private citizens like yourself who have taken it upon themselves to help us (the DNR) manage the Betsie River. In this day and age of smaller government, citizens have to step up and help out. I'm sure the committee would greatly appreciate your experience and input. 

Thanks again, 
Mark Tonello Fisheries Managment Biologist Central Lake Michigan Management Unit Michigan Department of Natural Resources 
(231)775-9727 ext. 6071 [email protected] 
8015 Mackinaw Trail Cadillac, MI 49601


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Well Buddy it looks like we might have someone on our side for a change. I sure would like to see the completed report when He's done with it. 
Good Job Whit.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Ray,
Thanks for your kind words. I have made contact, via email with the Betsie R. Watershed Restoration..etc. I've always been aware that the Betsie R. has been, and continues to be a marginal trout stream due to its warmer than desired water temperatures. Trout plantings in recent years have not taken hold. However, plantings in the '40's-'70's did quite well. I do know that the DNR made their plantings, other than the put n' take stocking prevelent in the 1950's, in early October, after the season closed. This gave the new planted fish time to adapt in the cooler waters of autumn and winter. By the spring these fish were fat, colorful, sassy, and tasty.

Your input on lunkers was enlightening. I had not seen any of them in the past and your explanation details why.


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Whit1 said:


> For those of you who are interested in the Betsie River and its potential as an upland trout stream, offering fishing for resident brown trout, as opposed to it's andromonous fishing prospects, the following emails might be of interest to you.
> 
> The first email from me to Mark Tonello, who is a Fisheries Managment Biologist, Central Lake Michigan Management Unit
> Michigan Department of Natural Resources.
> ...


This is happening all over again on the Boardman River


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Just not the cold water sources that other successful trout streams have. I had good talk with two fellas this summer, their family owned homestead grounds and many other large land parcels along the river and still have several of them in family. Fred, Fred’s landing, was their uncle or grandpa or something. We talked browns and basically said same thing about river being to warm but have seen some big ones and recently. He also mentioned that their in very low numbers and very concentrated areas/ holes. He mentioned two spots in particular two me, one have no clue where it’s is exactly but other I’m familiar with and know it’s 7-8’ deep in the meat of it and high bank.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Brown Trout can live in warmer water than you'd believe. Brookies, not so much.


----------



## nighttime (Nov 25, 2007)

Of course they can get by in warm conditions but it’s less than ideal for species to flourish. When river temperatures hit 70-72 trout are at high risk


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> This is happening all over again on the Boardman River


Is the Boardman a marginal stream like the Betsie?


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Botiz said:


> Is the Boardman a marginal stream like the Betsie?


It will be after the kings tear it up


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

Yeah, it was a question asked tongue-in-cheek. One man’s uneducated opinion, but I think letting anadromous fish into the Boardman is a lot worse than letting them into the Betsie.


----------



## @mallardtone (Nov 17, 2013)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> This is happening all over again on the Boardman River


Is the BRWRC still around?


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

@mallardtone said:


> Is the BRWRC still around?


Not sure which watershed that refers to...


----------



## @mallardtone (Nov 17, 2013)

Sorry. Betsie River Watershed Restoration Committee from above. Never occurred to me that the B could be the Boardman, too.


----------



## boppa (Jul 18, 2003)

OH-YEAH!!! said:


> It will be after the kings tear it up


If you read Mark's comments about predation of browns by chinooks, the same thing should apply to the Boardman Rvr and the brookies therein.There is way too much emotion (without science) from the Brook Trout Coalition folks re: chinook in the upper Boardman. What seems to be the problem w/ chinooks in the Boardman is snaggers and fishing slobs. Of course the GTB (tribe) does not want anything but 'eyes, sturgeon, bass and suckers up the Boardman and that is another issue w/ Fishpass.We need to follow the science (heard that before?) as far as letting chinook thru Fishpass. Otherwise I don't see spending $20M when we could just repair the Union St dam which is in OK shape right now.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

I wish people would stop posting on these 18 year old threads.


----------



## Ricky Bubbles (Apr 1, 2019)

piscatorial warrior said:


> I wish people would stop posting on these 18 year old threads.


Why? Obviously a few people seem to think it's relevant.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Ricky Bubbles said:


> Why? Obviously a few people seem to think it's relevant.



18 year old news is rarely relevant.


----------



## charminultra (Feb 8, 2017)

There was a big trout in one of the tributaries I saw in there once.


----------

